# Newborn tongue hanging out



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Doe kidded two bucklings today while we were gone. One big buckling looks like he bit the side of his tongue and it is hanging out. It has a bit of a dark edge. Gave selenium and E gel. Helped him nurse and also syringed some mom milk. He has since nursed on his own and seems to be getting milk, despite the tongue hanging out. 

Other than making sure he's fed, should I provide anything else?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Maybe some baby oragel to help with the pain and swelling?


----------



## countrygirl17 (Nov 4, 2012)

poor baby! I would try the baby oragel and see what happens.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

as long ashe is eating well...she should be fine..poor little guy..I agree with goat hiker..a bit of baby orajel might help


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks. Great idea. Seems a little better already. Born three hours ago


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

The only thing that worries me about the orajel is it may numb it too much and he may end up biting it again..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think it works that well. Just a tiny touch of it on the worst of the swelling. He probably got the injury when his little head was squeezed during birth. Many kids are born with their tongue out to prevent that happening. It's still going to feel weird to him so, he'll be aware of it.


----------

